# صور لكنائس العالم



## ادريان البيرتو (1 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمه ,,

اليكم صور من داخل كنائس العالم ,,
اتمنى انها تنال ارضائكم






















اتمنى انها كويسه


----------



## shamaoun (1 فبراير 2009)

اول كنيسة ضخمة جدا وحلوة جدااااااا
شكرا ع الكنايس الحلوة دي


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (1 فبراير 2009)

اهلاااً اخي

بارك الرب حياتك , 
بس صدق المهم انك تؤدي صلاتك بشكل ايماني كبير !
يعني الكنيسه الثاني برغم انها شوي صغيره بس المهم ان
الانسان يصلي لرب المجد والاب .

سلام ونعمه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*صور جميله جدا

شكرا ادريان

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## vetaa (1 فبراير 2009)

*كنايس جميله*
*شكرا ليييييك*

*واتمنى تنزل فى نفس الموضوع*
*صور لكنايس تانيه*
*مش بتقول انها كنائس العالم*
*كترهم شوية*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 فبراير 2009)

*كنايس حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

صور جميلة جـــدا شكرا لك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (1 فبراير 2009)

*فيتا اكيد كل ما لاقيت بعطيكم احلى الصور 
ويا ريت تساعدوني يا شباب ويا صبايا 
وشكرا الكم لمروركم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررسى على الصور يا فندم 

فى انتظار المزيد ........

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_جميلة فعلاا يا ادريان
تسلم ايدك
مشكور كتيير لتعبك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2009)




----------

